# Bassman, R.I.P.



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2022)

I don't think this was posted on this forum so I copied and pasted this from another. I know the old timers here will remember him.

Bassman passed away on Thursday, Dec. 09, 2021 Keith Leiter of Grand
Junction, CO, was born Dec. 12, 1947, and was 73 years old at time of
his death. He was a contractor by profession, and was an avid
fisherman, hunter, and an all around superb cook. He will be missed.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for letting us know.  RIP Keith


----------



## boykjo (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks Dan, 

R.I.P. BM


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2022)

RIP!
Thanks Dan, he will be missed!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh No!!
I'm so sorry to hear that!!
He was 73----I just turned 73 Last Week----Jan 3rd.
Keith & his best Buddy, "Tracy" were 2 of my good friends here for years!!
He just PM'd me a couple weeks ago, just to touch base.
He said he too has quit Smoking Meat, and was also on Oxygen 24/7 too.
He was one of my Favorite Forum Friends, and will be Surely Missed.
RIP  Keith "Bassman".
Prayers sent for Keith & all those who Love Him.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 11, 2022)

May he rest in peace!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 11, 2022)

Peace to all family and friends


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 11, 2022)

Damn.   Another one?   RIP.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you for sharing Bear. It’s been a difficult day.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear , prayers to family and friends

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 11, 2022)

RIP Sir. Thoughts and prayers to your family and near friends.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2022)

RIP. Thoughts to his family.


----------



## seenred (Jan 12, 2022)

We’re losing too many of our old friends lately!  When I was still just a noob around here, I looked up to guys like Keith for advice on smokers and smoking techniques.  Rest In Peace, Bassman!

Red


----------

